# Attention all you Sparkies from Kiwi...



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

....any of you blokes run across a laddy by the name of J.E.Bint? Came from Christchurch as far as I remember. Don't know how he landed-up on the German job I was working (Marconi?) but we had some great times together on the NY-Rio-NY run in '78.


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul

Hi there. I sailed with a sparkie named Trevor Bint from Kiwi, he was from Nelson i think. I've been pondering to ask about him on this site for sometime.

He was a Marconi sparkie and used to like to talk about Bank line boats, not sure how many trips he did with them though. I sailed with him on the Naticina in 1986 though into 1987. His brother had a deer farm in Nelson NZ. He had glasses and a beard (mind most sparkies did), he was a good guy.

Mick S


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

Trevor Bint sailed with C&W for a number of years. He was the RO on Stena Seaspread when C&W bought it and then spent a number of years in Victoria Canada on "Seaspread" or Bedspread as she was affectionately known. I am not too sure where he is know but will make some enquiries next week.


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

That's the lad...beard, glasses, shorts and flipflops. Ask him if he remembers the 'Lloyd Jacksonville'. Great times, great bloke.


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul

As i say, i sailed with him and i have not heard of him since 1987. He would be near retiring age nowadays.

Mick S


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

Gents,

Just had a look at the Global Marine Systems (Employees) site. Trevor is currently on Cable Retriever in Subic Bay. He now sails as ETO.


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

Dave,

Small world isn't it? What's an ETO?


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

..retiring age? Christ, he's younger than me and I've still got 7 years to go ;-))
ETO is, I believe, a new-fangled occupation as Electronic & Technical Officer.


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

I met a Ronald Crawford and his Wife Biff at the ''Esperence Radio Station'' in WA about 1966, Anyone out there know if they are still in Aus ? I think they origionally came from Scotland but might be wrong on that score. Sorry Gentlemen/ I was thinking of Australia not Kiwi, I will leave the post in any case and see what happens.

Cheers


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Athinai, is it possible that you mean Crawford Ronald? He was a Scotsman and worked for AWA as the Radio Officers' personnel manager in Sydney. Not sure if he'd been at Esperance though. He left AWA in about 1987 I think.

John T


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Trotterdotpom,
Many thanks for coming back to my post, I had their Address and I lost it. I met them in Esperence Radio when he was an R/O there, it was either 1966 or 1967 I Think. I often wondered how they did afterwards. (We were in the antipodes, so everything is opposite ? Hi Hi) I may have turned the Name Backwards but I am not sure. I will look at the AWA Sites if any there and see. We Spent a Long time Alongside in Esperence on that visit and I Went up to the Station and met them both. I was on ''5BEW'' an old Cyprian Vsl., Many Thanks Again, I will try that site and do further chasing, Any lead on where he may have gone ?? 
Best Regards.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Crawford (or maybe Crauford) left AWA and went to a Government department - sorry can't remember which. He probably saw the writing on the wall - I did too but couldn't bear to do anything about it. I haven't kept in touch with anyone from AWA but will have a mooch around. There may also be some info available on any OTC sites (the mob which ran the coast stations). Ernhelenbarret on this site was with AWA for over 30 years, don't know if he'd know anything.

Old Crawford was a bit strict but not a bad bloke if you did the right thing - at least he gave me a job.

John T.


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

John T.

Thanks again for the further info, 

Keep you informed if I catch up with them.

Rgds/


----------

